# Rear Tire Makes Clunking Noise



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

The fact that the speed of the clunking increases with the speed of the car indicates that it's something on the wheel/tire. I'd check several things:
1. Check your tire pressure.
2. Check the tension of your lug nuts. It's possible that they are loose.
3. Check the tightness of your wheel bearing. 

If you've got a lot of miles on the car, it's possible that your wheel bearing is not just loose, but is shot.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

The clicking/clunking noise you are hearing is coming from your rear CV boot. Check to see if the boot is cracked and grease is leaking out. If so, then dirt entered the boot causing damage to the CV axle. You will have to replace the complete CV axle shaft.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

they ever made AWD Neons?????? with rear axle shaft? 

year of your Neon helps..

anyhow, strut it might be. or rear hub bearing under load. or even tire itself. do simple test - swap out tires on that side, and see what happens.

did you try to vigorously rock that side of vehicle? to maybe duplicate that clunk?

rear stabilizer bar can do that too, it has large rubber bushing that can go bad.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Also check for rust build up on the rear brake drums, doubt it has disc brakes, but it does sound to be in the suspension or brake area as it is rotational with vehicle speed


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with something in the brakes or wheel bearing.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Dodge Neon= wheel bearing problem. Period. Jack up only this side until the tire is free of the ground, turn tire slowly, with ear near tire, listen as it "rattles/grinds". Inherent Dodge Neon problem.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

The shock is shot!
A strut is comprised of a spring and shock. The shock has lost its valves, and your basically bouncing on the spring.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! So many opinions! I am sending her to the shop this week, will report back what the mechanic says!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## zx69r (May 3, 2014)

*same problem.*

So, I'm having same issues, 05 sxt. 102,000 miles after new tires developing problems. Have the clunking noise coming from left rear when turning right. Changing the wheel hub (bearings) tomorrow and struts couple days after. Hoping its the problem. Also anyone here have leaking trunks? Lol.


----------

